# Replacing "Sword Searcher"



## TeachingTulip (Feb 18, 2010)

After 12 years using a PC, I have switched to an IMack, and am enjoying the challenge of a new learning curve . . . however, I have depended on Sword Searcher for years, and since it is only produced for Windows, I am suffering a great loss . . . and it seems that Brandon has abandoned his efforts to produce a version compatible with MacIntosh.

So, I am wondering if there is any Mac-friendly software out there, that might replace Sword Searcher for me, or any online sources that other Mac users have enjoyed using as a Scripture reference guide?


----------



## Berean (Feb 18, 2010)

Using SwordSearcher Bible Software on your Mac: 

Bible Software - Using SwordSearcher on a Mac

Have you looked into trying this method?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Feb 18, 2010)

Berean said:


> Using SwordSearcher Bible Software on your Mac:
> 
> Bible Software - Using SwordSearcher on a Mac
> 
> Have you looked into trying this method?



Yes, I read about this, but am hesitant to take the word of a single person . . . .

I would try crossover_mac if others can and will confirm it is effective and harmless.

What do you think?

Have you used crossover_mac or know of anyone else who has?


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe this is more than you are looking to spend, but Accordance Bible Software (Home :: Home) is stupendous. It is the fastest Bible program I have every used and also the most powerful. Granted, I am not a BibleWorks or Logos user, but Accordance is certainly in the mix for best bible software.


----------



## Bookmeister (Feb 19, 2010)

If you are interested in Logos I sell it. Please let me know if you are in the market.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Alan,

I would be very interested in Logos, for it is a fine work, but it is way beyond my needs or budget!

Accordance Bible Software is offering a free trial download, so I am going to take advantage of that, plus I just checked in with http://www.biblegateway.com/ and found their web site updated and providing a simple word-search feature, which will be a quick help tool.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 20, 2010)

For Apple computer users I would recommend WordSearch for a low-budget replacement. With it you also get access to plenty of Reformed works offered by Doxa Press and incredibly low prices.

I have used the PC version for years. I also own the Logos Scholar's tool, but still prefer WordSearch. Randy Beck, the President of WS, works with you personally to set up a library that will meet your budget, too, should you start adding lots of items to WS. And, no, I have no personal or financial interest in the company. 

Note: Swordsearchers claim to fame, if you will, is that it offers the "Pure Cambridge Edition" of the KJV translation. I don't think this version is available with the WordSearch software. Brandon, the author of swordsearcher, has a web page here.

AMR


----------



## TeachingTulip (Feb 20, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> For Apple computer users I would recommend WordSearch for a low-budget replacement. With it you also get access to plenty of Reformed works offered by Doxa Press and incredibly low prices.
> 
> I have used the PC version for years. I also own the Logos Scholar's tool, but still prefer WordSearch. Randy Beck, the President of WS, works with you personally to set up a library that will meet your budget, too, should you start adding lots of items to WS. And, no, I have no personal or financial interest in the company.
> 
> ...






Many thanks . . . This product looks like it will best fit my needs and budget!


----------

